# Rubbermaid coops?



## LittleRedCoop

Have any of you ever used any Rubbermaid sheds as coops? I'm thinking that I would buy the 6 foot high by 4 foot deep/ wide coop, and drill plenty of ventilation near the roof. I'd hang the nest boxes inside, and add roosting bars. I'd use solar lighting outside and rechargeable lighting indoors. I'd use shavings on the floor, and since the whole coop washes down easily (made of resin), it seems like it would be very easy to clean. 

What am I missing here? Obviously it would be ideal to ollect the eggs from the exterior, but that might be something I could add later. My chickens freerange in a fully fenced yard but are locked up at night. Any ideas to improve this idea? Thanks!


----------



## Jim

I know they make coops out of the same material, I built my own, but where I live, they have to be heavy and well anchored, just in case another hurricane comes through.


----------



## ES009

That is exactly what we use, works great !

E/S


----------



## nj2wv

Very nice!


----------



## rob

great coop. i wish i had room for one that size.


----------

